# More resin casting; making a uke and a dulcimer guitar



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

I have a hard time getting motivated sometimes but I at least visit the shop everyday and do SOMETHING. This week it was more resin casting, and working on two instruments I'm making - a ukulele and a dulcimer guitar. Tips and suggestions are always welcome, or just enjoy vicariously.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

good to see you up and around, Paul


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks. It's been quite a year (as everyone knows) but I'm finally getting back to working on videos.


----------



## LongJonLeBon (8 mo ago)

Nice resin casting! I did some the other year and found it really rewarding. I need to get a pressure thing like that though! Can’t wait to see how the Dulcimer comes along.


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

Looks like you mixed the resin in a glass container. Are you able to clean that out and reuse it, or is it trashed?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Eddie - I guess you are talking about Paul's mixing glass ?
lots of folks use the glass beakers with the measurement lines printed on them.
after mixing and pouring the resin, turn the beaker upside down on paper and let drain.
then use the appropriate solvent to clean the inside before it starts to set. yes, they are re-usable.
if you are using material that is a 1:1 ratio, any glass or plastic container with "straight" sides and flat bottom will work well.
material that has has different mixing ratios require a more precise method of measuring.


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't remember exactly what I used for a cup but I think it was just a simple drinking cup. I don't need graduations because I usually weigh my resin and catalyst. The resin is what makes it look like glass.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

hey Paul !! I was hoping you would chime in.
Hope all is good with you there.


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> hey Paul !! I was hoping you would chime in.
> Hope all is good with you there.


All's well thanks. Hoping to get the shop reorganized and get back to making videos. I just got a vacuum pump and hope to make a video soon showing vacuum clamping.


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

Ok, so it doesn’t set up quickly.


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Half Fast Eddie said:


> Ok, so it doesn’t set up quickly.


There are different catalysts that setup at different speeds. I usually choose slow. It gives time for the bubbles to escape.


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

LongJonLeBon said:


> Nice resin casting! I did some the other year and found it really rewarding. I need to get a pressure thing like that though! Can’t wait to see how the Dulcimer comes along.


























The dulcimer guitar was rushed out of the shop so I didn't get video of it. Here are a few pics.


----------



## LongJonLeBon (8 mo ago)

Wow!! Looks amazing Paul! The detail on the headstock is very nice.


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

LongJonLeBon said:


> Wow!! Looks amazing Paul! The detail on the headstock is very nice.


Thanks. This instrument was requested by my brother. When I made it our father had just recently passed away. At one time he was an avid fly fisherman and so I took one of the flies that he made and cast it in resin.


----------

